# The Imaginarium of Dr. Parnassus



## Chee (Jul 31, 2008)

Heath Ledger's last film. They did some rewrites to keep Heath Ledger in it without having to reshoot so Johnny Depp, Jude Law and Colin Ferrell all play the same character Heath played.

It sounds fantastic so far.



> Set in the present day, director Terry Gilliam's fantastical morality tale follows the traveling show of the mysterious Dr. Parnassus (Christopher Plummer) -- a man who once won a bet with the Devil himself, and possesses the unique ability to guide the imagination of others.



Comes out in 2009. Can't wait for the trailer.


----------



## Koi (Jul 31, 2008)

Anything Terry Gilliam does (Or, any of the Pythons, for that matter) I'll watch at least once. (:

Gilliam is a great storyteller though, both visually and verbally.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm hesitant because it's Terry Gilliam...I think everybody knows how much I hated Tideland.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

Yea, people are saying that no major company is going to pick up this film because of the director, but I hope someone does. I'd like to see this film.


----------



## Daron (Jun 18, 2009)

*The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus*

In the present day, immortal 1,000-year-old Doctor Parnassus (Christopher Plummer) leads a travelling theatre troupe that offers audience members a chance to go beyond reality through a magical mirror in his possession. Members of the troupe include a sleight of hand expert, Anton (Andrew Garfield), and a dwarf, Percy (Verne Troyer); Parnassus had been able to guide the imagination of others through a deal with the Devil (Tom Waits), who now comes to collect on the arrangement, targeting the doctor's daughter (Lily Cole). The troupe, which is joined by a mysterious outsider named Tony (portrayed by Heath Ledger, Johnny Depp, Jude Law, and Colin Farrell),embark through parallel worlds to rescue the girl.

​[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJfScFutvVw[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: _ Link contains two additional movie clips._ 



Additional clips







Release Dates:
France:   	22 May 2009  	 (Cannes Film Festival)
Italy: 	4 September 2009 	
Romania: 	18 September 2009 	
New Zealand: 	24 September 2009 	
Czech Republic: 	1 October 2009 	
Australia: 	29 October 2009 	
Belgium: 	11 November 2009 	
France: 	11 November 2009 	
Germany: 	3 December 2009 	
Netherlands: 	3 December 2009
United States:     September 24, 2009
United Kingdom: June 6, 2009 	


Personally, I've been waiting for this film for over a year now. I can't wait to see this; it looks incredible.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

I might check it out if I have the money. Heath Ledger's last film, sooo...


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2009)

I wonder how all of Heaths replacements will actually look like him.


----------



## Daron (Jun 19, 2009)

@ Roy: They won't. They are suppose to be transformations of his character.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ladies andGentlemen Boys and Girls, I give you....

The trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXv9Kgb59xM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nobody? 

Anyone?


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds like a cool movie, I might see it.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 10, 2009)

Visually it looks nice enough, but so do all movies these days. Will probably watch it.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 10, 2009)

The trailer looks great, and the visuals are too.

Music made it sound so epic, so it better be.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 10, 2009)

Not much attention here? It looks great to me.


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 10, 2009)

Heath is followed by *Johnny deep *
win


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not going to lie, I thought this was a sequel to Mr.Magoriums Wonder Imporium.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 10, 2009)

The movie looks great in my opinion, I can't wait.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 11, 2009)

Trailer was dope. I've been waiting for this since last year. September can't come soon enough.


----------



## Chee (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks good. 



mystictrunks said:


> I'm not going to lie, I thought this was a sequel to Mr.Magoriums Wonder Imporium.



lol


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 11, 2009)

^^Lol I thought the same. Just wasn't as brave to admit it.


----------



## Munak (Aug 12, 2009)

Top pic reminds me of Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath. The Doc, if my memory serves me right.



Might go to see it; the setting and feel seems reminiscent of The Prestige.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Trailer was dope. I've been waiting for this since last year. September can't come soon enough.



?

It does'nt come out in September. I comes out in October, here in the UK. If you are American it won't be out 'till Christmas.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 12, 2009)

Release Dates:
France: 22 May 2009 (Cannes Film Festival)
Italy: 4 September 2009
Romania: 18 September 2009
New Zealand: 24 September 2009
Czech Republic: 1 October 2009
Australia: 29 October 2009
Belgium: 11 November 2009
France: 11 November 2009
Germany: 3 December 2009
Netherlands: 3 December 2009
*United States: September 24, 2009*
United Kingdom: June 6, 2009 

Did this change?


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Release Dates:
> France: 22 May 2009 (Cannes Film Festival)
> Italy: 4 September 2009
> Romania: 18 September 2009
> ...



Yes, it did. For a start, I can guarantee you that the UK did not get it on June 6th. The trailer ends by saying it comes out in October 16th here.

They changed the dates when it was so well received at Cannes. In the US it comes out at Christmas.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 12, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Damn, Damn, Damn James!


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

Seems most people are going to see this because of Heath Ledger. Seems like a confusing plotline. Need to read into it


----------

